# First Shots with my SP 2022



## Raylan (May 18, 2013)

I went to Bill's Gun Shop and Range and put about 100 rounds through my new pistol today! It performed flawlessly. I was shooting Magtech 9mm 115 gr. ammo that I bought at the range. I intend on going back tomorrow. I also looked at some hk's that looked mighty nice. I had a great time despite some negative reviews I had seen on the net. I thought the staff was friendly and accommodating.


----------



## Raylan (May 18, 2013)

Put another 100 rounds down range today. So far, I'm extremely happy with this firearm. I haven't found many complaints other than the fact that she ships with only one magazine. However, that seems to be the case with all Sigs.


----------



## pat701 (May 27, 2012)

IMHO it is a "best buy"! It has the smoothest DA/SA trigger Sig ever produced. Watch your thumb placement so you don't ride the slide release and the slide doesn't stay open on the last round. What was your post panic price that you paid for it?


----------



## Raylan (May 18, 2013)

pat701 said:


> IMHO it is a "best buy"! It has the smoothest DA/SA trigger Sig ever produced. Watch your thumb placement so you don't ride the slide release and the slide doesn't stay open on the last round. What was your post panic price that you paid for it?


 I got it for $513.00. I found out after the fact that Bill's can be overpriced at times. Still, quite happy with my purchase. It was my first handgun, and as off today I have put just under three hundred down range. I have an HK USP compact .40 on the way as well for Gunbroker.com. Guns are like tattoos, you get one and you want more!


----------



## NICKDOGG25 (Jul 6, 2014)

Got mine for 408.00 at a Navy Exchange in Dallas. No tax


----------

